# Test Bypass Panel



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Heck, I don't even know what that is.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> Heck, I don't even know what that is.


I'm assuming *THIS*


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

Are you talking about an external UPS bypass 3-circuit breaker panel?

There are advantages to using the one the manufaacuter offers, but making one is possible, but 3-200 amp circuit breakers are going to be expensive.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Bad Electrician said:


> Are you talking about an external UPS bypass 3-circuit breaker panel?
> 
> There are advantages to using the one the manufaacuter offers, but making one is possible, but 3-200 amp circuit breakers are going to be expensive.


He's talking about a particular EUSERC meter socket that has special test and bypass features for the meter installers.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

besc said:


> My local distributor quoted me $750 for a 200 amp test bypass panel. Anyone know a lesser expensive source? Mike.


 that's not to bad of a price. These are the norm for us, unless there's a ct meter then the pco supplies the base.


----------

